# Love is in the air / Miss u got marryed today!



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Miss understood a member of the forum got marryed today, i'd just like to say congrats and hope you have much joy from your marryed life. big kiss's hon xxx


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations! May your life be filled with many new memories, hapiness, and kids!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations Miss understood!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

May you have many years of contentment and peace!


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratz


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Congratulations indeed! I found out that one of my female mice originated from you m.understood and she is gorgeous! Hope you had a lovely day and best wishes. x


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope you had a fantastic day Miss U. Many best wishes and a future full of love xx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

racingmouse said:


> Congratulations indeed! I found out that one of my female mice originated from you m.understood and she is gorgeous! Hope you had a lovely day and best wishes. x


 a moo moo mouse ?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Artuntaure said:


> racingmouse said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations indeed! I found out that one of my female mice originated from you m.understood and she is gorgeous! Hope you had a lovely day and best wishes. x
> ...


Nah, she has a burmesey moose that thinks she's a limpet and is forever stuck to the cage bars :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hahaha  cool, i know most of the scottish blue's are from my stock which is pretty cool


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

What`s a moo moo mouse?!!! :lol: She`s a lovely chocolate brown colour (but carries burmese?) Not being a breeder I`m clueless! kallan has her daughter.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

a moo moo mouse is a piebald mouse lol they look like cows


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Ah yes, got it now! I do like moo moo mice they are lovely.


----------

